# Complex Emotional Disorder



## hiddenpain

Hi. I'm new here. I have a question.

Last year, I was diagnosed with "Complex Emotional Disorder", I have no idea what this means, and I have tried to search in google for what this means, all I've come across is Borderline Personality Disorder & Complex PTSD, but nowhere have I seen this exact disorder.

Does anyone know what this means?

I don't even think it's an actual disorder.

Any ideas on what this means?


----------



## Retired

Welcome to Psychlinks and thank you for joining us. 

As soon as Dr. Baxter checks in, he will surely address your question to better understand the meaning of  "Complex Emotional Disorder".

In the meantime, feel free to have a look around the Forum and join in any ongoining discussion.


----------



## hiddenpain

Thank you Steve.
x


----------



## David Baxter PhD

There is no diagnosis called "Complex Emotional Disorder" in either DSM or ICD-10.

I have no idea what that is supposed to mean either. Who diagnosed you?


----------



## hiddenpain

A specialist. I don't think he had the authority to, though.
This is why I am confused, as there is no where saying this is an actual disorder.
I have been told I have Severe & Complex Emotional Needs as well as Emotional Dysregulation, but Complex Emotional Disorder I have no clue what it means.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

hiddenpain said:


> I have been told I have Severe & Complex Emotional Needs as well as Emotional Dysregulation, but Complex Emotional Disorder I have no clue what it means.


 
None of those are diagnoses so the "specialist" is using nonstandard terms that don't have any standardized meanings.

There was a proposal to change the name of Borderline Personality Disorder to Emotional Dysregulation Disorder in DSM5 (which has not yet been finalized) but my understanding is that this has been rejected.


----------



## hiddenpain

Severe and Complex Emotional Needs are not a diagnosis, no, but they are a description of what I suffer with. As well as the Emotional Dysregulation. They are on my papers from previous professionals, but this specialist did not say I have the above, they said I have Complex Emotional Disorder - which as I said, confused me.


----------



## desiderata

What type of disorder is not complex? What sort of complex is full of order?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Good point. It echoes my misgivings about the proposed addition of "Complex PTSD" to the DSM5 revision: All PTSD is complex. Why create these levels? Does this mean that those with regular PTSD are less serious, less important, less urgent?


----------



## hiddenpain

Erm... I'm not the one who diagnosed this here. I am simply asking about this diagnosis as I cannot find it anywhere. Jeez.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

hiddenpain said:


> Erm... I'm not the one who diagnosed this here. I am simply asking about this diagnosis as I cannot find it anywhere. Jeez.


 
I think that was understood, hiddenpain. We're just commenting on the con cept now, admittedly a bit off topic. No offense intended.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Could you ask the specialist who diagnosed you what he/she meant by it?


----------



## hiddenpain

I can't as I am no longer with that specialist, I am now 18 & in the process of being referred to adult mental health services, so I cannot contact him anymore, I don't even have his contact details. He also makes me quite frightened to speak to as he did discriminate me, as well as patronize / look down at me. Hence asking here.

But I got my answers, which in the end, is this is not a diagnosis and it was made by someone unable to diagnose such a disorder, so yeah. 

Thanks.


----------



## Retired

When you see your new doctor, that doctor should be able to get your medical records from the previous one ( with your permission), therefore you won't have any contact with the previous one.  Medical records are commonly forwarded from one physician to the next.

Your new doctor can then discuss  your diagnosis along with your treatment options.


----------



## hiddenpain

I will do that when I am referred, which right now is taking months to happen, but yeah. This thread can be closed/locked now.


----------



## Retired

> This thread can be closed/locked now



Psychlinks does not close or lock discussion threads, even though the original author may have the question or issue resolved, because other members my wish to continue the discussion, entering their own questions and issues at a later time.

Every discussion is a seed planted on the Forum that can grow and develop in varying and sometimes unexpected ways as new members join the Forum.

We hope you will continue to participate in other discussions on Psychlinks.


----------



## cas12

hiddenpain
What type of symptems do you have   Mel

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




cas12 said:


> hiddenpain
> What type of symptems do you have   Mel


 How long have you had them


----------



## Dragonfly

Hiddenpain - I will probably get this wrong because I wasn't in the room when you were diagnosed.  But it sounds like the practitioner was attempting to *describe* where you experience difficulties.  That is, from what you have written, it sounds like you struggle with emotions that can be unpredictable and maybe even way too intense, given a particular situation.  But there is a big difference between applying a label to describe someone's difficulties, and providing a formal diagnosis.  

I have the same understanding as Dr. Baxter - that Complex Trauma Sequelae (Complex PTSD) will likely not be included in the DSM-V as a diagnosis, when it comes out in May 2012.  For my understanding and work, this is actually unfortunate.  Its not that people with [regular] PTSD have symptoms that are less important, or less urgent.  Its that the sequelae of repeated trauma during the vulnerable times of development - (typically childhood and adolescence) looks very different than the sequelae of a single episode of trauma.  By vulnerable times of development, I am referring to critical times for both psychological and physiological (brain) development.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/post-traumatic-stress-disorder-ptsd/25443-ptsd-vs-complex-ptsd.html


----------



## hiddenpain

I dunno, but it seems that I have Borderline Personality Disorder as in my referral letter, my psychiatrist said _"symptoms are multiple and complex and it has been difficult to link these up rationally, this all suggests an emerging borderline personality disorder which will require long term therapy which is contained, boundaries and structured." _ - I'm assuming they will assess me in adult services & officially diagnose it though.

I'm not sure if the Complex Emotional Disorder is relating to that at all, I will probably know more when I see my new professional at adult services, it's just all very confusing & I was told I have complex & severe emotional needs, but this "disorder" is ... blah.


----------

